# Do I Still Need A Heater?



## sallylamonde (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I will probably be asking a lot of questions. I am thirteen and I have been taking care of bettas for just over two years (like, 4 days over 2 years).

I have taken care of four bettas in total, with two bettas from Dec. 2, 2011 to April 9, 2012 (the male died earlier but I didn't write down the date), one female from April 9, 2012 to July 2, 2013, and just got my new blue Crowntail male betta named Rebel yesterday. It is already in my 3 gallon tank but is a bit shy.

Anyways, the problem at hand is that I *think* I need a heater. I have approached my mother with the idea but she just went "haha yeah right! Bettas are hardy fish and plus we live in Miami so nothing will happen to it anyway hahahaha"

I just really need to know the temperature of my tank, just to make sure that I can at least add some warm water if the temperature drops below 70 degrees Fahrenheit. I would really like one of those thermometers that suction onto the inside of the tank. But my mom won't even let me have THAT, and I know that they cost teeny weeny and I've tried telling her but she still refuses to even think about it.

Can anyone please tell me what I should do? If you think I don't need a heater since I live in Miami (its still gets decently cold during "winter" though) please tell me what to do instead. I really need a thermometer though, so can someone please tell me how to persuade my mom to buy this for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

None of my tanks are heated. The ambient air temp doesn't fall below 72-73. Where you live isn't all that important - question is what's the temp inside. If the room the fish is in stays warm enough, then no you don't need a heater. 

Regarding the thermometer - $2 shouldn't be hard for you to come up with. Go rake a neighbors yard.

And of course it is the holiday season - would make a nice stocking stuffer, tell her.

It is good to be able to control the temp though. Since I am the one that controls the thermostats, I can get away with keeping it warmer and not hearing the tanks. It would be good for you to get a heater, so again... Either ask for it as a present or rake leaves/shovel snow/wash a car/etc.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

A heater would always be optimal, but as long as the water doesn't get too cold (like Jaysee said 72 degF) the Betta will be fine.

Be careful about adding warm/cold water by the way. The most important thing about water temperature is that it is stable. Stable 72 degF is better than a sudden jump from 72 to 78. Large temperature fluctuations will stress your Betta out and stressed fish are very likely to get sick. Depending on what size your tank is, it might be pretty tedious to raise the temperature like that continuously (aka what are you going to do at night when its the coldest?) and also not cause fluctuations. 

You could always try making a deal with your mom. Take on extra chores to work for the heater/thermometer. Or ask her to buy it for you if you do well on the next test or something. That's what I used to do to get things I really wanted : ) (or rake a neighbor's yard)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like in central Florida and I don't use heaters. My betta tanks stay anywhere from 78F to 86F, but it ranges from tank to tank. I wouldn't worry about a heater until winter time when it does get a bit chilly, but then it can stay in storage the rest of the time. Plus, it does depend. My step mother had a betta in a 1g pitcher for 8 years without a heater. Yes, this betta lived for *8* years without a heater and a water change once a month. We lived in Indiana then and it got below 0F in the winter most of the time. He was fine. Bettas are hardy, but it's best to be cautious. You could always wait to get a heater and then decide if you need one when the time comes. 70F is the lowest I would let my bettas be.


----------



## sallylamonde (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their replies! I would totally have already bought everything (I have quite the stash in my piggy bank) IF I were allowed to spend any of my hard earned money. My mom and dad and grandfather and grandmother don't let me use any of my money while my little brother can go spend his yearly $100 as often as he likes. Oh well.

I guess I could ask for them as a Christmas present though.


----------



## AkidaFish (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like to see these parents who don't even let you spend money and slap them with their own billfold.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It really sucks when you know more about stuff than the adults (?) around you. Would printing out and showing them threads or posts about heaters and, especially, thermometers help any?

Just below these threads are "similar threads" which might help you convince them. 

Good luck, Tiffany. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sallylamonde (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you to everyone! I also do not quite understand why I can't spend my money, but well that's off-topic. Thank you Hallyx for welcoming me, I saw you visited my profile ^^ I will ask for the two things on Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/anabantid-species/siamese-fighting-fish-betta-splendens-177466/ Note the water temperature requirement in the water parameters section of the profile.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/anabantid-species/siamese-fighting-fish-betta-splendens-177466/ Note the water temperature requirement in the water parameters section of the profile.


Yes, but each fish varies and may become more adaptable to other water parameters. ;-)


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

When I was 15 I got my first betta and when winter came I almost killed my fish because it was so cold. My parents let me run a space heater in my room to keep my fish warm. It worked and my room was warm I liked it too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So, if the info in that profile is wrong then it needs to be changed.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not wrong, it's just standard.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Right and wrong are relative.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What good is the standard if no one follows it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it depend on the individual fish?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> So, if the info in that profile is wrong then it needs to be changed.


I could bring it up with the reference team for discussion if you like.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

There is no "real" right or wrong, this hobby is about experiences as well as what is deemed "proven". I turn my heaters off in summer for my 75g cichlid tank as it sits fairly close to a window and in summer stays near 78 constant, winter though, it is almost always on as my house gets cold.

If you really need a heater, I have a small one which I no longer use, if you would be interested at my expense, I will ship it off to you, it has been sat in my draw for ages. Send me a PM if you are interested. 

It is the holiday season after all


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know if the temperature range in the profile needs to be changed, so much as perhaps expanded on. The parameters all play together in many respects, cooler temps generally mean feeding less, slower growth, but a longer life for the fish.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Which you then play off against activity level, interest and entertainment value. A clamped, stationary Betta in an unheated bowl may live for many years. But, as a keeper, would you find it interesting or satisfying?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Once again individual situation comes into play, besides being too cheap, uninformed, or just plain lazy to run a heater. Resting after breeding, treating a bacterial issue, slowing growth for reasons of fishroom production, transport from a dorm to home, it's a long list. Should we shorten an animal's life for our own entertainment? Is this animal living life to its fullest potential if we do keep it in a lethargic state? There's much more to it than a range of numbers.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I really think we're overthinking this one >.< As much as I love my Betta and love to think that they think and feel as much as we do.. in the end they are still fish. As long as we do our best to keep them alive and healthy, I believe its enough.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

This is what I do:
I use Christmas lights (literally) to heat two betta's I have in 1.5 gallon bowls. It works FANTASTIC. I wrap the lights around it, then keep an eye on the temp. If I feel it's too warm I just unwrap a strand. Too cold, I add one. Simple (but temporary) solution. It's definitely worth a try. Now, I'm able to keep the temp at a steady 78, and they are both thriving. 
I gave this advice to a friend, who tried it and has been using them ever since. It's a cheap alternative to a heater. If you decide to try this, I can walk you through it. Good luck with everything.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This heater debate is like the tank size debate. There is always going to be contraversy over it. I have heard that cooler water slows down metabolism and the fish will live longer.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Aryia said:


> I really think we're overthinking this one >.< As much as I love my Betta and love to think that they think and feel as much as we do.. in the end they are still fish. As long as we do our best to keep them alive and healthy, I believe its enough.


I totally agree with this. I think part of doing what is best might be to expand on the profiles in a general way that covers many species, perhaps the addition of a link to them to a general topic concerning the interaction between feeding, water temperature, and general tank maintenance, since they all work the same with a large variety of species. Many beginners refer to these profiles, or folks trying a new species who are experienced with other species. An explanation of how these things work together might help assure success to the fishkeeper using these profiles as a reference. 



MyBettaJack said:


> This is what I do:
> I use Christmas lights (literally) to heat two betta's I have in 1.5 gallon bowls. It works FANTASTIC. I wrap the lights around it, then keep an eye on the temp. If I feel it's too warm I just unwrap a strand. Too cold, I add one. Simple (but temporary) solution. It's definitely worth a try. Now, I'm able to keep the temp at a steady 78, and they are both thriving.
> I gave this advice to a friend, who tried it and has been using them ever since. It's a cheap alternative to a heater. If you decide to try this, I can walk you through it. Good luck with everything.


I like this kind of outside the box thinking, bet it looks pretty cool as well. Get a pic of this, it sure is the right time of the year!



dramaqueen said:


> This heater debate is like the tank size debate. There is always going to be contraversy over it. I have heard that cooler water slows down metabolism and the fish will live longer.


There will always be debate as long as people don't understand that often there are many roads to the same destination. If all you have is a hammer you'll be banging on about the same thing.

Cooler water does do this, it's a production trick breeders use when they are overstocked & sales are slow, fish grow slower. The opposite also applies, jack that temperature, feed a lot, change lots of water & you'll have faster growth. Of course common sense applies with this, along with experience. Take it too far either way, experienced or not, and you're sure to have problems.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you need to be on the reference team, Tolak. You've given some good info and food for thought.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Tolak said:


> .... Should we shorten an animal's life for our own entertainment?


..

We shorten our own lives for our own entertainment. We shorten other animal's lives for our own entertainment. We shorten _entire species_ lives for our own entertainment. We shorten our *planet's* life for our own entertainment.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Jack, that Xmas-tree light trick sounds cute and effective. But you are not as good a thermostat as is included in a good adjustable thermometer, so your tank temperature varies over a wider range.. Is it a lot? Is it too much? That's up to you....well, actually, your fish to decide.

In any case, do you block off the light so your fish can have some dark hours every night in consideration of it's Circadian cycle?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I do think its funny how much concern is placed on the health and well being of fish, and can't help but wonder if the keepers of those fish are as concerned about their own health and well being. I'm as guilty as anyone about not looking at ingredient lists of what I eat, yet examine the list on fish food jars.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Jack, that Xmas-tree light trick sounds cute and effective. But you are not as good a thermostat as is included in a good adjustable thermometer, so your tank temperature varies over a wider range.. Is it a lot? Is it too much? That's up to you....well, actually, your fish to decide.
> 
> 
> Hallyx, of course, I have thermometers in BOTH bowls! I would never do this without. This is how I can control what goes on with them, and know they're at a steady 78, respectively. I would never claim to be a human thermometer!  What I meant was if I feel the temp is too high for my guys, like 82-84, then I remove a a strand and drop the temp a notch or two. This works for me, and why I feel I can recommend it to others who find themselves needing a quick alternative (or a cheap one)
> ...


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

oops


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I do think its funny how much concern is placed on the health and well being of fish, and can't help but wonder if the keepers of those fish are as concerned about their own health and well being. I'm as guilty as anyone about not looking at ingredient lists of what I eat, yet examine the list on fish food jars.


Yup, get home, feed the dogs a high quality grainless kibble. Feed the fish a flake made in America with all natural ingredients, fry get freshly hatched bbs, rotate in live or quality frozen food, special mix beefheart & such. I toss a frozen pizza in the oven, sit down with a can of Pepsi & have a smoke while it cooks. I'm sure my animals laugh at me.




Hallyx said:


> ..
> 
> We shorten our own lives for our own entertainment. We shorten other animal's lives for our own entertainment. We shorten _entire species_ lives for our own entertainment. We shorten our *planet's* life for our own entertainment.


We truly are the worst animal on the planet.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

^ +1 <sigh>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, the things we do to our bodies.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, the things we do to others' bodies.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tolak said:


> I don't know if the temperature range in the profile needs to be changed, so much as perhaps expanded on. The parameters all play together in many respects, cooler temps generally mean feeding less, slower growth, but a longer life for the fish.


I have to agree here-all parameters different for individual fish.

I have a beloved Betta fish who is well over 3 years old. He's never had a single health issue, eats heartily, swims all over the place, and still flares. He also still makes bubble nests every week.

He's always been kept in a 1 Gallon bowl, room temp, 100% water changes every 5-7 days, very varied and healthy diet, no heater ever used. I live in NJ where it gets cold in the Winter, and right now our house is being kept at 70 during the day, and 68 at night. 

He may be the exception to the rule, and I just got lucky. Maybe he's been blessed with good genes, who knows. 

I also have another beautiful Betta fish that I've only had since early September. He's also being kept at room temp, just like my older boy. He's very healthy (at least for now.) He's being put to the test-if I can keep him in the same kind of health as my older boy for the next 6 months, then I'll know my current techniques are working. If he gets sick, then I'll know I need to make changes and consider tanks with heaters. 

Right now things are working fine here for me, so I believe that sometimes less is more with these guys.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good afternoon sallylamonde, I too live in Florida (Oviedo, FL part of the Orlando metro area). I don't have a heater for Rusty and I use his tank light to keep his water warm and at constant 82-84 degrees before I shut if off for the night. Since you are further south than I am, you should be fine without a heater.


----------

